# Average birthing time during the day or night?



## Frozenloc2 (Jan 13, 2008)

So far I have found it true that on a hot day goats will give birth during the morning when its cooler and on colder days they will kid in teh afternoon when its teh warmest. Does this seem to be true for all of you also? Whats your average kidding time during the day? I have only been at this a couple years now so I was wondering if I could have some possible midnight births? So far I havn't :leap:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Mine are all over the clock , so to speak! 
Bootsie...1st...10 am 3/11- 2nd...3pm...2/19- 3rd...6pm...2/18-...4th...9pm....2/11.....5th 9am...4/28....6th...midnight 2/13

Tilly...1st 2/23...6pm- 2nd...2/18 3pm....3rd 3/10 11:30 pm....4th was at 4pm on 2/20

Binky 1st time according to her breeder was early am in March, 2nd 1:30 am 1/23

Angel...1st time, 7 am 2/19

So there really isn't a "set pattern" with mine...I've heard some say a goat won't kid on a full stomach...not so in my case cause they get their grain at 2pm and again at 10 pm with hay always available.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Xcell had hers around 3am on one of the coldest mornings she could pick.... so I know she didn't try to pick an ideal temp! :roll: :wink:


----------



## Haviris (Oct 7, 2007)

I'm sure by saying this I will just jinx myself, but in my experience in warm weather my girls tend to go in the late evening, and in the colder weather they generally go somewhere between noon-2pm. So far only had one to break the pattern, she kidded during the night in Feb.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

The most common times here are just after midnight, 6am, 6pm, 8pm and 2pm.


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

The most common time is when I decide that is not going to be at that moment and an not looking.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I have had one kid at 9pm, one at 4pm and another at 12am.


----------



## Anna (Oct 17, 2007)

I've only had one kidding during the day and that was just after 5 pm! Most of mine have been between 12-5 am lol. My girls like keeping me up all night apparantly. :coffee2: That's fine with me though. Night means I'm not at school waiting on pins and needles to get home!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow!! If your goats kid during nice weather I'll take 'em  :lol:

Ours choose the darkest nights, the coldest hours, the hottest afternoons or the windiest days to have babies. Only the herdqueen will pick a nice day to have a baby :lol: I've noticed that most goats will generally go around the same time of day for having kids though.


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

I am lucky I guess. Out of the many births we have had here, I have only had ONE kid at night!! My girls are so good. That was the only birth I ever missed. Just watch though, now that I said I am happy about that they are all gonna go and kid at midnight. Every single one of them. :lol:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I have had only one night time birth ever in 12 years 

But just because they have them in the daytime doesn't mean I get to see the birth


----------



## rgbdab (Nov 26, 2007)

I've never had a nighttime kidding either, the closest was a very early morning kidding. Just as the sun came up I heard her so I suppose she was laboring over the night, but since that one, they have all come from early afternoon to early evening, and very fortunatley during pretty nice weather. Probably just lucky, but I'll take it. D


----------



## cjpup (Dec 1, 2007)

I only have 1 does that is "regular" in accordance to her birthing. She always goes between 12pm and 2 pm on day 149 or 150. It doesnt matter what the weathe ris like, she always goes either on day 149 or 150. 

This year, for some unknown reason, ALL of my girls went during the day. We had 3 does kid last month and all were daytime kiddings. I have had many night time kiddings and waiting all night kiddings but this year, something was different. All day time!

CJ


----------



## alpinemom (Oct 29, 2007)

:boy: :boy: :girl: :girl: :boy: :boy: :boy: :boy: :boy: 
That is how my first round went 4 down, 4 to go . busy 3 days
all 4 delivered this year between 7am and 1:30 pm. Only had 1 that labored all night, 
she did that last year also. Just to keep me up every hour and deliver during morning chores.
others showed alittle discharge and within an hour the first one was born.
:ZZZ:


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

i have only had 2 does that kidded at night. one at 12 nidnight & 1 at 3am. other than those 2 mine always go either 5 to 9am or 3 to 5 pm. watch now this year they will kid at night :lol: mine do not eat the morning that they go in to labor but sure do like to chow down after.


----------

